# Should I get a Vip922?



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I've had the Vip722 since it first came out (2ish years). It seems to work fine most of the time, no major complaints.

Should I upgrade to the 922?
My 722 Hard drive is just about full, so I'll need to activate an external HDD
I've never use Slingbox, so I don't know how big a deal that will be.
I have Cat-6 cables ran to the A/V cabinet, so I can hardwire the DVR into the network.

My HDTV is a little older and does not have an internal HD receiver, does the 922 still have an internal OTA HD receiver? I thought I read somewhere that they were not included.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, if want explore real nightmare with a few functions like EHD, etc ...


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

This has been answered. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177928


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 922 is like a 722K in that the OTA module is not included... but if added gives you 2 OTA tuners. That would be one reason to upgrade if you have OTA.

IF you don't need or want Sling, then the only other selling point really for a 922 over a 722K would be the updated user interface.

For me it would depend on the price... A 922 runs at least $200 to upgrade + a new commitment. IF you can have a 722K for less and you don't care about the new interface and don't ever plan to use Sling... then it's really hard to argue spending more money for features you will not be using.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

If you need to have 2 different shows on two different TV's in your house at the same time, stick with the 722. The 922 only offers second programming on the Sling output. Anyhow, that's my understanding and it's why I have not gotten one.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The 922 is a new system, Dish is integrating Sling technology which is alright if you have multiple HD TVs and up to date computers and networking equipment. I've got the 922 and the 722k. We use the 922 for the family room and my iMac, the 722k lives in the kitchen and also provides TV in the sleeping areas. 

Once the "TV Everywhere" gets going I suspect we'll all jump in, although Sling for a week now has been experiencing major server problems. This has effected Dish as well, so they seem to less than ready for prime time... stay tuned...... I like the 922 because of the user stuff, it's fancier graphically, the menus are manageable and work crisper and like I said the Sling is fun, when it's working. It records well and manages the recordings nominally. The EHD has been an on going issue, I don't have one or the need so it's mute to me.

I got in with the 622, it was clunky at first also. When the 922 became operational I jumped in rather than stick with the previous generation. In a few years I suspect the 922 or it's updated brother will be the HD DVR receiver of choice.
Happy Shopping......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New GUI and embedded Sling doesn't constitute new generation. 922 is still a 722s in a buggy status.
BTW, doesn't matter how many PC/TV with IP you have, the 922 provide just one second channel.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, only one second channel, and no way to recieve that channel with a quality output device like a HDTV and a surround sound system! I am not ready to downgrade from HD on a big screen to a computer screen.

When/If they do come out with a reciever for sling that can output to another TV (I am sure it will be out "soon" ), it won't be included in the 922 price! It will be another fee they charge, and I bet it will be a monthly fee to use it! Grrrrrr!

Dish can keep the 922! We have a sling box for our old SD reciever, and use it without extra fees. There is no reason to put HD on a tiny monitor.


----------

